# UV Fog?



## frstvamp1r

Alright, so not that I have a use for it (yet), but has anyone ever heard of a way to make fog UV reactive so that it glows under Blacklights? I know you could just use colored flood lights at ground level and chilled fog, and it will kinda "glow", but sometimes the floodlights "blind" some of our actors being so strong, and I thought maybe someone has heard of or done it themselves making fog UV reactive since Blacklights can't really blind people with the brightness.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

This sounds like it would be really awesome!
If you find anything that would work please let me know as I would also like to try it out.

Oh, and have you ever heard of Sinister Scents?
They are different smells that you can add to your haunt to make your scenes more realistic.
They just came out with this new distribution method for your fog machine.
All you have to do is add a small amount of this liquid to your fog juice and it makes you fog smell like different scents!
We got a small bottle of the stuff this year and I can not wait to test it out this year!
If you are interesed in learning more about the stuff check out:
http://dreamreapers.com/ssindex.php
.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

There was a thread about uv fog some time ago but I can't remember if it was this forum. 
I think the issue about uv reactive fog is that if the fog lands on something then the uv would stick to whatever it landed on. Not sure about that. I wonder if that is an issue with the UV bubbles?

I think the other issue would be breathing in the uv substance.
Then you can ruin the fogger by adding stuff to the fog juice.

I am pretty sure if there was a way to have uv fog it would have been in production already. Maybe the powers at be will come up with a safe way to do that. I think it would be really kewl!

I found this link that has FAQ about foggers.
Apparently, your question has been asked a lot and according to this link somebody makes glow-in-the-dark fog. Who knew?

http://www.goblinville.com/faq.htm


----------



## halloweenguy

The closest project I have seen to make colored fog is this...Laser fog effect!!

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/third/liqsky.htm

here is the entire link:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=58796


----------



## rowanlovecraft

*atomic glow*

I just bought this stuff from Steve Spangler Science that if you add to any liquid it will glow under UV light. I tried it and just a few drops work great! It only took 6 drops to make a pint of liquid glow neon green like movie toxic waste. 
http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/product/atomic-glow
I have been wondering if it would work in bubble solution or fogger solution. 
It says it will stain. So I don't know what would happen if it got all over everything from the small amount that would be in fog.


----------



## Spookie

Rowan, in case you didn't know laundry detergents and whiteners which contain phosphors will glow under black light. Most glow blue but I know someone has said that green is another color.

From what I've read you don't want to add things to your fogger. It works by heating chemicals and water up. If what you are adding isn't at the same temperature you will either burn it off or it will get left behind in the fogger and can contribute to clogging.


----------



## Texan78

Yea it is not good to add things to your solution that is not made to go in your machine. You can get crystallization build up on the heating element and it will burn it up. 

It would be cool if their was a way to make fog glow. I close off my carport and kids have to exit through it which is closed off with a heavy mil painters plastic. It is just a room with A LOT of fog black lights, strobes and a bubble machine and a few props. What is cool is the make an additive solution that will make the bubbles glow under black lights and it looks really cool.


----------



## nightrideproductions

Haunted Bayou, I may have been the person who posted the thread you were talking about. I tried this about a month ago. I had a powder that you add to water to make it glow a bright green. It only needs a sprinkle for a gallon. I added it to the fog juice, and it produced a bright glow under blacklight. But, when i put it into the fog machine and fired it up, there was no glow. The only thing that I can think of is that the droplets of solution (or steam) were too small or spaced too far apart to produce any significant glow, so I do not think that this would work. If you find anything that works, let us know.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Sounds like water tracer dye. It's cheaper than I've seen before, however.


----------



## Revenant

nightrideproductions said:


> I added it to the fog juice, and it produced a bright glow under blacklight. But, when i put it into the fog machine and fired it up, there was no glow. The only thing that I can think of is that the droplets of solution (or steam) were too small or spaced too far apart to produce any significant glow.


Exactly. And when you think about it, water-based foggers are actually condensing/forming a cloud out of the moisture in the surrounding air to form the visible fog. So... each teensyweensy (stop me if I get too technical here!:googly isolated glycol particle is surrounded by a droplet of water. So, the UV getting to your glow-stuff is first getting filtered by water, and next the teensyweensytinesy bit of light it emits gets filtered again by water. Visible glow is probably being formed but you'd need technical enhancement to detect it.

Oil-based foggers produce a true dry fog... positively mini-micro-EENTSY-WEENTSY particles (stop me if I'm going over anyone's head) of oil... no condensation. And they make those test tracer dyes Sickie mentioned in oil-soluble forms too. I just wonder if A) tinted _oil_ could still be atomized fine enough to make fog, and if so B) would the particles collectively emit enough visible light to appear to the naked eye? Good oil based foggers are horrifically expensive but a good old fashioned oil cracker might at least make a good enough fog for test purposes to see if it's worth it. I think JB Corn's book says how to make one, it's just compressed air no heating element. Anyone feeling industrious and experimental enough to try it out? Providing you're not to burned out after Halloween that is.


----------



## The Shadow

*led black light*

i bought and used a american dj mega bar uv 50 led black last year and it is so freakin bright and powerful that my fog in the air changed to a tint of purple. i'll try to find a pic


----------



## consultlkr

Revenant - I wasn't sure what an oil cracker was so i quickly googled it and found this: http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Fog/fogoil_OilCracker.html. Apparently there are health concerns about breathing the vapors from these machines. I suppose that if you are using them outside in a well ventilated area, the threat might be low, but I probably wouldn't want to use them in confined spaces.

On another note - since we are passing the fog through a chiller, I wonder if there is something that we can put inside the chiller tubing that might add the desired effect? IDK - like you said, maybe the molecules are just too small to pick up any noticeable traces.

Maybe I'll just spray a light covering of liquid laundry detergent over the ground on Halloween afternoon! ;-)


----------

